# Curtis Hydraulic fluid & plug



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

Changing fluid for the first time. Actually it leaked out all over the barn floor. 2 Quarts from the dealer $17.00..... is that normal. Is there something else you can use that costs less and still works the same.

Also, I think the threads for the plug are stripped out. Is there a simple fix ?

Thanks for any help !


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Fluid cost sounds a bit high, but I am only basing that on the fact that I paid about $22-$24 last season for a gallon of Fisher Blue fluid.

As for the threads, you can re-thread it. Are you certain the threads are stripped? Did they come out that way or did you cross-thread it putting it back in? If it's on the plug side, see if the dealer can give you another. If it's on the female side, tap it.


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

plowed said:


> Fluid cost sounds a bit high, but I am only basing that on the fact that I paid about $22-$24 last season for a gallon of Fisher Blue fluid.
> 
> As for the threads, you can re-thread it. Are you certain the threads are stripped? Did they come out that way or did you cross-thread it putting it back in? If it's on the plug side, see if the dealer can give you another. If it's on the female side, tap it.


Plowed

I don't think I stripped it out. I think it was stripped out in the beginning. It is the female side that is stripped. If I re-tap it won't the new threads be really weak ?


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Unfortunately I have never seen the workings of a Curtis, so I can't comment any further. Perhaps someone else here can. I am assuming that since you are changing the fluid for the first time, that the plow was new last season...therefore, I would have the dealer look at it and make it a warranty item. Could it be a tooling defect from the factory? Maybe the dealer did it during assembly. If you can get the plug back in and it feels good and looks good, put some fluid in to see if it leaks or not. Make sure it's tight if you can get it there, but do not overtighten.

Good luck.


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

*The "Fix" from Curtis*



Stan MI said:


> Changing fluid for the first time. Actually it leaked out all over the barn floor. 2 Quarts from the dealer $17.00..... is that normal. Is there something else you can use that costs less and still works the same.
> 
> Also, I think the threads for the plug are stripped out. Is there a simple fix ?
> 
> Thanks for any help !


Just in case anyone else has this problem I thought I'd post what Curtis has come up with for the "Fix".

This plow was produced 3 or 4 years ago. reservoir is plastic with plastic threads. Reservoir was changes to metal with metal threads in part because of this problem.  This will be a dealer fix for me since I am still under warranty.

Thanks for the posts with help.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Excellent. While it's still an inconvenience, glad to hear it worked out, especially this time of year and not in the middle of a storm!


----------

